# What is "Personal Certificate of Liability Insurance"?



## Opposite Lock (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm trying to sign up as a driver. What does it mean? Is it my copy of insurance?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ugh, yes.


----------

